# Report for Rockport Walk-ins



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been getting a new boat built out - it's done except for one more bit of aluminum work. While I've been waiting for it, I've been fishing walk-in spots locally and, frankly, it would have been hard to justify taking a boat out anyway.

I caught this bunch this morning. I had business to take care of early, so I didn't start until about 10:30 in the morning. (On Monday I caught some very nice fish at around 1:00 in the afternoon.) I had my fish and was back to the truck before 11:30. You can see in the pictures that four were just adequate, but the big one was a pig. She tail-walked several times. 

I've caught all my fish for the last month on small Skitterwalks and MirroLure Catch 200's. (The Catch 2000 feels like it's been worked over with an icepick, though the picture doesn't show it.) Nearly all have been in 3 feet of water or less, even after the sun is well up.

Mullet are the key. These fish are gorging right now. Most are very fat, as you can see, and their stomachs are full of bait fish, with mullet being the most common by far. Don't knock yourself out looking for protected, clear water. The wind has kept the water stirred up most days, but the fish don't know that they aren't supposed to eat when it's like that. I'm working both lures with fairly rapid retrieves. The Skitterwalks with constant small twitches, while reeling fairly quickly. And the Catch 2000's with a fairly constant, moderately fast retrieve. I know the 2000 is a twitch bait, but right now the mullet are cruising the shorelines, and that's what the trout are looking for.

I'm looking forward to getting the new boat on the water, and I promised a couple of people a thread and some pictures. But if you're shore-bound, this is a good time to walk in and pick up some good fish.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome report.
Always big respect for your willingness to be so helpful.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice! Been fishing around port Lavaca and haven't had much luck. Haven't found to many walk in wad spots. Thinking of making a drive further south in your direction.


----------



## FishingExpress (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for a great report


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

So I woke up this morning to a couple of nice PM's, which I appreciate. But also one nastygram from someone basically accusing me of making up my report. I don't understand why some people are so negative, or why they enjoy being that way. But fine...

I drove down to the water, stood on the shore, and caught this guy. Not a monster, but a nice solid fish. For the record, I used the same Catch 2000, but I put it on a 9' rod so I could cast a long way. This fish hit about halfway in, so I could have easily reached it with any setup. I can't say my feet are dry, because I got splashed - but close enough.

If that's not good enough, you can't be convinced.  I'm going up to help the guy who sold me my boat with his computers today, but I will probably finish up my limit this evening when I get back.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice report and information!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome repost and pics.. Thank for sharing !!


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the report really like your fish box.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice report and information. I kind of thought this fishing forum was supposed to be about sharing information, techniques and interests, and as usual, you have shared your experience and insight with others. Thanks for the pure fishing report.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure this fishing thing out. Posts like yours are super helpful to rookies like me, so I really appreciate them. I fish the RP area almost exclusively. Keep'm coming.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

You know it doesn't get much nicer than a fellow fisherman who is ready and willing to help his fellow fisherman with a timely report that really had a great deal of information. Someone should thank him rather than complain. Just this man's 2 cents.
Tight lines!!


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

PJ, haters gonna always hate, so let it run off you like water on a duck's back. Glad you have had success... last Friday and Saturday I fished Aransas Bay and although I enjoyed myself immensely - weather was awesome - I was not all too successful. Friday I fished from Long Reef Bend to Allyans throwing a heddon spook and thumping mullets from 4 til 7 and only had one massive blowup, but the big red spit the hook. Saturday I fished from 1 til 7 from Fence all the way to Spauldings and only had one solid bite. I could see folks in Spauldings catching good fish but they were throwing shrimp, and I had no appetite for that.... And the mullet and other bait fish were everywhere. Glad things have improved since last weekend. Curious what kind of new boat you getting? Don't let the haters get you down. CB.



pocjetty said:


> So I woke up this morning to a couple of nice PM's, which I appreciate. But also one nastygram from someone basically accusing me of making up my report. I don't understand why some people are so negative, or why they enjoy being that way. But fine...
> 
> I drove down to the water, stood on the shore, and caught this guy. Not a monster, but a nice solid fish. For the record, I used the same Catch 2000, but I put it on a 9' rod so I could cast a long way. This fish hit about halfway in, so I could have easily reached it with any setup. I can't say my feet are dry, because I got splashed - but close enough.
> 
> If that's not good enough, you can't be convinced.  I'm going up to help the guy who sold me my boat with his computers today, but I will probably finish up my limit this evening when I get back.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I only managed to pick up three this evening. Missed a few hook-sets, and lost a couple on the way in. And again, no monsters. But four decent keepers today, and enough action to keep things interesting in between trips to the ice chest. Not too shabby for fishing from the bank.


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice report and fish! I'm sorry you had an unkind PM for a helpful report and good day on the water. I personally really enjoy reading everyone's report and hearing the success stories. Keep posting helpful info and congrats on a great day!

Cheers


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I appreciate some of the comments and PM's. Always good to be reminded that there are still a lot of good people out there. I really wanted to post up this time, because I know that there are a lot of people who don't have boats. Today was just an experiment to see how well I could do without getting in and wading.

I've tried to answer all the questions from PM's. Based on last year, I'm hoping that the fishing in these spots will continue at least until early May.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Who is sending you nasty PM's? Report them, there is no sense in that BS.

Thanks for the report


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice job!! Good report also.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Who is sending you nasty PM's? Report them, there is no sense in that BS.
> 
> Thanks for the report


It wasn't a PM. I give my personal e-mail to people here from time to time. A few of them have made me regret it. It's nothing that different from some of the comments you see in open threads - it just gets a little more personal when it's someone who I tried to help out, and when it comes in on my personal e-mail account. Maybe that's dumb.

There was a guide who was accused of killing pelicans, and a bunch of people here were doing their best to make sure he lost all his clients, smearing his reputation, etc. I suggested that it's best not to hold a lynching before a man has had his day in court, and that being accused is not the same thing as being guilty. And people went nuts. That's when the nastygrams started. I didn't think I sad anything that controversial, but there is an attitude that has taken root in this country that I don't even understand. I'm sure some people would say that it's my fault for giving out my e-mail address.

LOL... later I suggested that not all people who home school their kids are nutjobs, and that not all kids with ADHD are brats with discipline problems. Those things also make a lot of people angry. But it's not just me. You see those nasty responses in a lot of threads. It seems like some people are just waiting for their chance to jump on someone. I'm not going to cry for a moderator to make it stop - I just move on and go catch some fish or something.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Great report. How a report should be.


----------

